# water turning brown



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

whats the deal my tank water is turning brown now that i started feeding chiclid pellets whats up 
i even changed 60% of water and it was still allittle brown please help


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Which type of pellets are you using? I think you must be overfeeding.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> Which type of pellets are you using? I think you must be overfeeding.


no they consume everything they eat just messy


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

tiran said:


> whats the deal my tank water is turning brown now that i started feeding chiclid pellets whats up
> i even changed 60% of water and it was still allittle brown please help


If you are using peat in your filters or if there is bogwood in your tank, that would be the cause. Some bogwoods' releases make water to get tea color. If it's the case, there is no need to worry, just make freqent wter changes, if you don't like the color of the water. Brown color both makes the tank looks like as in amazon, and its ingredients are very useful for piranhas.


----------



## bsonetwo (Aug 25, 2006)

if you have driftwood or any other sort of wood in your tank it could be tannins released from them. also check your filters to see if something might be in the filter (excess food that they didnt eat, etc.).

i doubt there is anything wrong with your water but you could always test it and see. your fish dont mind the water color if there is no harmful aspects about it.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

nameless said:


> *if you have driftwood or any other sort of wood in your tank it could be tannins released from them*. also check your filters to see if something might be in the filter (excess food that they didnt eat, etc.).
> 
> i doubt there is anything wrong with your water but you could always test it and see. your fish dont mind the water color if there is no harmful aspects about it.


Yes, and yes. The tannins that diftwood and live plants release will "stain" your water, turning it brown. Hence, the "blackwater" tributaires in South America.

Also, what type of pellets are you using. Some pellets will color the water, even if they are eaten ASAP.


----------

